
AOL One Step Behind Again: New Home Page Identical To Yahoo - usablecontent
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/26/aol-one-step-behind-again-new-home-page-identical-to-yahoo/
======
dawie
They should have ripped off Google. Way less work.

~~~
usablecontent
Well since they have come from the portal background. They wanted to show off
alot of properties at the same time, so Yahoo matched the intentions more than
Google`s vanilla homepage.

